# First mods for a 2nd Gen Manual Cruze?



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

I installed the eibach spring on mine and love it. The ride I feel is better than stock. Definitely a good choice for springs.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm on the fence with getting the springs or going with coilovers. Springs are cheaper but with coilovers you can adjust the height. Drop it for the summer then crank it back to stock for the winter.


----------



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

I thought about coils but went with springs personally because I don't like to slam my cars and with the eibach spring its not a drastic drop anyway. To me seems what the cruzes ride height should have been from factory.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Wiseperformance said:


> I thought about coils but went with springs personally because I don't like to slam my cars and with the eibach spring its not a drastic drop anyway. To me seems what the cruzes ride height should have been from factory.


That's what I was thinking as well. The coils I'm looking at can go from stock height to like -3" or something. I'd never go that low, I do like the height of the Eibach springs which is like 1/5" or so. But having the ability to put it back up for winter would be nice.


----------



## TheCruz (Oct 13, 2020)

I installed the dual magna flow exhaust. Sounds pretty good. Looks sexy too.


----------

